# Birds custard powder carbs



## Mark Parrott (Apr 2, 2016)

Just wondering how carby Birds custard powder would be if sweetener was added instead of sugar & almond milk instead of regular milk? He's anyone tried this?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 2, 2016)

Does this help?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks. Odd, quite carb heavy but nothing else. 100g is a lot though. Can usually make a pint with 2 tablespoons. Might give it a go & see what happens.


----------



## chili (Apr 3, 2016)

Sorry for hijacking the thread, with regards to the nutrition piccy above, is there a good website where you can look up this info of uk food products like a database?


----------



## grovesy (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't know about database but you can usually find on manufacturers own sites.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 3, 2016)

There are some things come up on search on myfitnesspal but I' m not always managing it


----------



## Carolg (Apr 3, 2016)

You get a pack of sugar free or maybe low sugar custard


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 3, 2016)

I haven't found any sugar free custard. I'll have to get searching.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 3, 2016)

I am sure my mum used to get it at asda


----------



## Carolg (Apr 3, 2016)

Asda no added sugar custard is shown on line now


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 3, 2016)

Just had a look. Oddly, carbs not much difference to normal custard. Still might try it though. Thanks


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 3, 2016)

Custard powder is just cornflour, salt and flavouring (usually vanilla), so 1 teaspoon is almost as good as 1 teaspoon of sugar.  
http://www.fatsecret.co.uk/calories-nutrition/ is quite good for food info.

You could experiment with something like Xanthan gum as a thickener or you could try this: http://www.sugarfreemom.com/recipes/vanilla-egg-protein-custards-sugar-free-low-carb/


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 3, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Just had a look. Oddly, carbs not much difference to normal custard. Still might try it though. Thanks


Never looked at content. Interesting though


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 3, 2016)

chili said:


> Sorry for hijacking the thread, with regards to the nutrition piccy above, is there a good website where you can look up this info of uk food products like a database?



Most of the big supermarkets, like Tesco, show the nutritional information of the packaged products they sell; usually copied from the product packaging.  There are various other places, but the supermarket sites are convenient, but of course, will only reflect the options they sell.


----------



## DeusXM (Apr 4, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Just had a look. Oddly, carbs not much difference to normal custard. Still might try it though. Thanks



If that's the case, it might not be worth bothering with. It's not sugar that raises your blood sugar, it's carbs. Sure, it might raise it slightly more slowly, but you still are taking in broadly the same amount of 'stuff' that your body isn't equipped to process.

Angel Delight is a similar swindle as well - the sugar-free version's got just as many carbs as the 'real' one.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 4, 2016)

I know. Tried the Angel Delight a few weeks back & it wasnt a good result.


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm sure most of the carbs in custard powder and angel delight are from the thickening agents, which are probably cornflour or the like, rather than the sweetening agents.

Mark, if you want custard, you may just have to learn how to make "proper" custard, using eggs.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 4, 2016)

That is my plan.


----------



## pat.y (Apr 4, 2016)

I used birds with sweetener for a long time. IT tasted ok.


----------

